# A couple bobcats recently finished (3 pictures)



## rww1977 (Sep 23, 2012)

Those are some awesome mounts. Great work!


----------



## diesel094 (Apr 14, 2011)

some of the better 'habitats' that Ive seen... the mounts are great too!


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY (Mar 6, 2012)

All are super -- love the first one!!!!

HortonWildman


----------



## scrapewatcher (Apr 14, 2009)

man those are some of the best bobcat mts. i've ever saw.


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

Nice work man


----------



## SECRETARIAT (Feb 29, 2012)

They look great man!


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

Yeah "man", good job!


----------



## brian g (Jan 30, 2010)

Very nice work.


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

Wow! Beautiful bobcat! Love the mount!


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Excellent mounts


----------



## V.Fleming (Oct 4, 2011)

"Wow"


----------



## gymrat70 (Apr 13, 2006)

Wow...those things look so life-like they could get up and walk away any minute....awesome work.


----------



## jeffpg (Sep 8, 2012)

good looking work!


----------



## doghog (Oct 24, 2012)

Great work, very nice detail


----------



## whitetail97 (Feb 4, 2012)

Nice mounts


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Two great looking mounts .They are two of the best looking Bobcat mounts I have ever seen .


----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

Great mounts


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice mounts,they look great!


----------



## Seabear (Sep 9, 2012)

Those are the best cats i have seen!!!!Great work!


----------



## Mr.Wiggles (Dec 29, 2007)

Cats are hard to get that lifelike look ,I am real fussy with mounts and those are very nice!


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

:thumbs_up - nice . it's rare to see a cats face look that nice . 90 % look like crap at best . You are very talented at your work .


----------



## jimbohunter (Oct 15, 2009)

YI must say they are the best looking cats i poss have seen. You should be proud.


----------



## Codi (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow thank you all for the nice compliments on my work! I hope that everyone is having a good hunting season so far!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Those are beautiful


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

awesome


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Absolutely incredible work!!! Well done!


----------



## red oak (Sep 10, 2008)

cole you crack me up


----------



## Goatboy (Jan 15, 2004)

Thats how they should be done, you do great work!
So many guys have cats done by folks that should be fined or sued for trying to mount them they look so bad.
Again very nice work, well done!


----------



## Morty (Aug 4, 2012)

Great mounts. What the cost for a mount like that, either?


----------



## Codi (Aug 11, 2011)

Morty,

My bobcat mounts start at $600.

Thank you all for your nice comments.

from Codi


----------



## BoneWorks (Jan 8, 2013)

Very nice work on those bobcats!


----------



## Codi (Aug 11, 2011)

*More bobcat pictures*

Hey all! I have some new pictures to add. First is a road killed cat from a local customer. Second is for a customer in Virginia. Third is one I bought from a Missouri trapper and mounted for my show room. It is fascinating how different each one is, color and fur and size and proportions. Anyway just wanted to share!

from Codi


----------



## WV Hunter (Jul 28, 2002)

Hey one of those looks familiar...  Great work Codi!


----------



## horsedoctor (Oct 13, 2011)

Gorgeous! You certainly do a great bobcat ma'am!!! :wink:


----------

